# Vaisselle



## Zovansy

Per favore, come si dice " la vaisselle" in italiano? La parola francese, "vaisselle" significa il gruppo dei piatti, bicchieri, ciotole, coltelli, forchette, etc... , meso tutti insieme. Grazie tante!


----------



## Juri

*Stoviglie*(anche se vaisselle da' piu' l'idea del vasellame)


----------



## Zovansy

Grazie mille!


----------



## Necsus

Zovansy said:


> Per favore, come si dice " la vaisselle" in italiano? La parola francese, "vaisselle" definisce il gruppo di piatti, bicchieri, ciotole, coltelli, forchette, etc... , messi tutti insieme. Grazie tante!


Attenzione che, a differenza del francese, in italiano _stoviglie_ è plurale (_le_ stoviglie). Però in teoria comprende solo il vasellame, non anche le posate.


----------



## Zovansy

Grazie tante per aiutarmi!


----------



## Necsus

Zovansy said:


> Grazie tante per l'aiuto!


 Prego...!


----------



## itka

> Però in teoria comprende solo il vasellame, non anche le posate.


 E' lo stesso per la parola "vaisselle" !


----------



## Necsus

itka said:


> E' lo stesso per la parola "vaisselle" !


Ah, ecco, grazie. Lo sospettavo, ma nel post di Zovansy c'erano finite in mezzo anche quelle, sparecchiando...!


----------



## nestore

Attenzione però: "faire la vaisselle" si dice "fare/lavare i piatti".


Nestore


----------



## Lexinauta

Non so, però tutte queste cose non potrebbero essere chiamate, da maniera generale, 'roba da tavola'?


----------



## Necsus

Direi proprio di no. Al massimo 'servizio da tavola'.


----------

